# Advanced Sound from Bang & Olufsen for Audi Q7



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

A8, S8, R8, A5 and Q7 – what do they have in common? As you most likely know, they are all names of Audi car models, and now they all offer superb sound from Bang & Olufsen.
Take some time to think about it. Bringing together these two iconic companies was always going to be more than merely interesting. What has come out of the partnership is no less than an unrivalled synthesis of the most advanced form of freedom of movement and sound. 
* Full Story *


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Advanced Sound from Bang & Olufsen for Audi Q7 ([email protected])*

Price?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Advanced Sound from Bang & Olufsen for Audi Q7 (iwantanaudi)*

Nothing announced yet. That said, I had a chance to play with the system while in Germany two weeks ago. I haven't written my review yet, but the rep from B&O who I spoke to said this system basically uses the same hardware as the A8/S8, but that they had to use a different subwoofer setup due to the lack of rear deck. There are other nuanced differences as well, but the just of it is that the material cost is likely the same, so I'd guess nearly the same as pricing in the A8.... so about $6K if I remember correctly.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Advanced Sound from Bang & Olufsen for Audi Q7 ([email protected])*

hopefully the higher Q7 volume will bring down the price tag a bit... $6K for a sound system is a bit steep for the average SUV buyer


----------

